# Snow!....Some ppl are Just lucky



## snowman79 (Nov 27, 2007)

Was watching the weather this morning and heard that Kansas and Nebraska could be under a foot of snow come morning...with Blizzard warnings out. I wish i was there but at the same time i didn't because im no where near ready for anything like that....plus we have a couple jobs to get done before the white stuff starts flyin


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I've been through a few Blizzards and they suck! Can't see ,can't plow they leave drifts everywhere .Nothing is better then a few 2-4 inch snows ,enough to plow and make money .


----------



## Kingwinter (Jan 26, 2008)

speak for yourself, I love plowing in a blizzard. The only cars on the road are stupid mf'ers and they end up in the ditch anyway. 

No traffic!!!!!!!


----------



## snowman79 (Nov 27, 2007)

yeah..i like blizzards to because then ppl dont really give you grief if something isn't cleared right away....the kind of understand that hey the whole area is shut down....it may be a while before i get cleared


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

i can only wish for one. the last big one was in 1996


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i'll deal with enough this winter haha so i can hold off.

its going to be close to 10* these next few nights and mid 20s in the day...my winter is in effect.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Maybe it's good that I didn't take a box for our friend to Lincoln, NE tonight.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

snowman79;612454 said:


> Was watching the weather this morning and heard that Kansas and Nebraska could be under a foot of snow come morning...with Blizzard warnings out. I wish i was there but at the same time i didn't because im no where near ready for anything like that....plus we have a couple jobs to get done before the white stuff starts flyin


Don't worry Mark .... We'll get our first dusting Sun/Mon which hopefully will shake the contract hold outs. Then I'm thinking our first plow will be before thanksgiving.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I am betting most of the midwest will have the 1st plow before Thanksgiving. They are talking flurries here Sun/Mon.


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

*My Forecast*

Here's my local forecast for Oct 23rd & 24th,.... and it's snowing right now with about an inch or so fallen so far,...

/X.NEW.PAFC.WW.Y.0005.081023T2300Z-081024T1800Z/
COPPER RIVER BASIN-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...GLENNALLEN...EUREKA...MCCARTHY...
PAXSON...SLANA
516 AM AKDT THU OCT 23 2008

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 3 PM THIS AFTERNOON TO
10 AM AKDT FRIDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE HAS ISSUED A WINTER
WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT
FROM 3 PM THIS AFTERNOON TO 10 AM AKDT FRIDAY.

LIGHT SNOW WILL REDEVELOP FROM SOUTH TO NORTH LATE THIS MORNING
THROUGH THE AFTERNOON OVER THE COPPER RIVER BASIN...AND BECOME 
HEAVIER TONIGHT INTO TOMORROW MORNING. BY THE TIME THE SNOW TAPERS OFF
FRIDAY AFTERNOON...*8 TO 16 INCHES OF SNOW ARE EXPECTED TO HAVE
FALLEN.*
A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW MEANS THAT PERIODS OF SNOW
WILL CAUSE PRIMARILY TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR SNOW
COVERED ROADS AND LIMITED VISIBILITIES...AND USE CAUTION WHILE
DRIVING.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

Alaska Boss;613141 said:


> Here's my local forecast for Oct 23rd & 24th,.... and it's snowing right now with about an inch or so fallen so far,...
> 
> /X.NEW.PAFC.WW.Y.0005.081023T2300Z-081024T1800Z/
> COPPER RIVER BASIN-
> ...


i officaly hate you  haha j/k

we're getting rather chilly here..but no new snow  atleast not in the next 5 days they say anyway.

have fun with it! and we want pics!


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

shouldn't that truck have it's plow on and be out working?


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

xtreem3d;613250 said:


> shouldn't that truck have it's plow on and be out working?


Oh, it will be, but I think for the time being, at least thru mid-Nov., I'm going to use the other truck, since the Blizzard is still under warranty. Just as it got dark this afternoon, the snowfall kinda quit, but we're supposed to get up to 10" more during the night. We had about 4"-5" when I took this photo before, and I've had a bunch of calls for plowing tomorrow after it's over, so if we get a foot or more, I'll be making piles for the next few days,... 
:saluteayup


----------

